# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. Nuevo Ministerio. Noticias.

## REEGE

El MARM destina 21,6 millones de euros en obras de emergencia para la reposición de cauces y reparación de infraestructuras hidráulicas
Varias de las actuaciones paliarán los daños causados por las lluvias en infraestructuras y repondrán el dominio público hidráulico para evitar inundaciones. 

Además, se contemplan actuaciones para la conservación y reparación de varias presas.
El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a varias obras de emergencia para la reposición de cauces y reparación de infraestructuras hidráulicas. El importe total destinado a estas obras asciende a 21.660.000 euros. 

Las actuaciones que paliarán los daños causados por las lluvias en diversas infraestructuras y repondrán el dominio público hidráulico para evitar inundaciones, son las siguientes: 

3.500.000 euros para la reparación de infraestructuras hidráulicas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (provincia de Valencia y parte de las provincias de Albacete, Cuenca, Teruel, Alicante, Castellón y Tarragona): estas obras repararán los caminos en las márgenes de los cauces, los revestimientos y escolleras de las márgenes en mal estado y estabilizarán las capas de rodadura. Además, se colocarán vallas de seguridad en algunos tramos y se demolerán antiguas estructuras. 

2 millones de euros para la recuperación de la capacidad natural de desagüe, eliminación del crecimiento exponencial e invasor de especies alóctonas y reparación de daños, en los cauces públicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ): durante el año hidrológico 2009-2010 el ámbito de la CHJ ha tenido una pluviometría por encima de la media que ocasionado daños en el dominio público hidráulico. Estas obras de emergencia llevarán a cabo una serie de actuaciones para la recuperación de la capacidad natural de desagüe, la reparación de los daños, así como para tratar de frenar el crecimiento excesivo de las especies alóctonas e invasoras y posibilitar la eliminación de las mismas. 

2 millones de euros para la reparación de cauces de Castilla-La Mancha y Badajoz: las actuaciones a realizar consisten, fundamentalmente, en la retirada de acarreos y otros elementos arrastrados por las riadas; la reparación de obras de fábrica descalzadas como consecuencia de las riadas; la defensa de las márgenes del cauce y colocación de escolleras en zonas susceptibles de ser erosionadas por las próximas avenidas, y la regeneración de las riberas con vegetación y plantaciones autóctonas. 

2 millones de euros para la ejecución de actuaciones complementarias en el dominio público hidráulico de la demarcación hidrográfica del Cantábrico: durante el pasado mes de junio las avenidas produjeron cuantiosos daños en el dominio público hidráulico de la demarcación hidrográfica del Cantábrico, que ocupa la práctica totalidad de Asturias, una parte importante de Cantabria y extensiones más reducidas de Galicia, Castilla y León, País Vasco y Navarra. En el mes de octubre las cuencas cantábricas sufrieron otro episodio de lluvias intensas que provocó efectos acumulados considerables. Por ello, el MARM ha decidido llevar a cabo diversas actuaciones en el dominio público hidráulico con el objetivo de paliar los efectos acumulados de las avenidas y que complementarán a las obras ya autorizadas en el mes de junio. 

600.000 euros para realizar actuaciones y reparaciones de infraestructuras en las zonas regables del centro de Extremadura, Orellana, Zújar y Vegas Bajas: esta actuación está destinada a la reparar, sustituir, adaptar y mejorar aquellas infraestructuras dañadas por las lluvias caídas, entre diciembre de 2009 y marzo de 2010, en las zonas regables del centro de Extremadura (13.823 hectáreas), Orellana (56.000 hectáreas), Zújar (22.000 hectáreas) y Vegas Bajas (42.000 hectáreas). 

470.000 euros para la reparación del sifón de Las Tiritainas, en el tramo final del canal secundario nº4 del canal de Orellana (Cáceres y Badajoz): esta estructura ha quedado seriamente dañada como consecuencia de las lluvias de los últimos meses y por ello se procederá a sustituir el sifón en tubería de fundición, de 1.390 metros de longitud, con cuatro arquetas intermedias y dos de principio a fin. 

Por otro lado, el MARM también ejecutará diversas actuaciones de emergencia para la conservación y reparación de presas e infraestructuras hidráulicas. Son las siguientes: 

3.540.000 euros para realizar diversas reparaciones y actuaciones en las presas de La Tajera, El Alberche y Rosarito, así como en las zonas regables del Arrago, Valdecañas, Aranjuez y Jarama (Madrid, Ávila, Guadalajara, Toledo y Cáceres): se levarán a cabo diversas obras como la reparación de barras de anclaje en la presa del Rosarito; el acondicionamiento de la válvula de toma del canal de Picadas; una campaña de control y auscultación de las presas del Alberche (Burguillo, San Juan, Picadas, Charco del Cura y Cazalegas); sondeos e inyecciones, así como la reparación e instalación de instrumentos de auscultación en la presa de Rosarito y , por último, la reparación de los daños ocasionados por las lluvias de otoño en diversas zonas regables para poder garantizar la próxima campaña de riego. Las zonas regables más afectadas han sido las del Árrago, Valdecañas, Canal de las Aves y Real Acequia del Jarama. 

2.950.000 euros para la reparación de la presa de Mata de Alcántara y actuaciones inmediatas en las presas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, en las provincias de Ávila, Madrid, Toledo, Cáceres, Cuenca, Guadalajara y Salamanca: las actuaciones a realizar consisten, fundamentalmente, en la sustitución del desagüe de fondo de la presa de Mata de Alcántara y en la adquisición de los medios necesarios para la conservación y explotación de las presas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo, especialmente de los embalses de Zarza Mayor, Navalmoral de la Mata y Villanueva de la Vera. 

600.000 euros para la conservación, mantenimiento y explotación de las presas de titularidad estatal en la cuenca del Guadiana (Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Andalucía): las obras ejecutarán de actuaciones de conservación, mantenimiento y labores de explotación de un total de 28 grandes presas gestionadas por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana. Su objetivo fundamental es que se puedan atender todas las funciones impuestas por la reglamentación del Estado y cumplir de esta manera con la normativa legal existente. 

2.500.000 euros para reparar la presa de la Valcomuna (Zaragoza): estas obras de emergencia están destinadas a garantizar la estabilidad y seguridad de la presa mediante la mejora de sus sistemas de drenaje. Entre las actuaciones que se llevarán a cabo destaca la ejecución de un filtro invertido en el espaldón de aguas abajo. 

1.500.000 euros para el encauzamiento y defensa del colector de La Faleva, en el tramo paralelo al punto kilométrico 129+400 de la carretera CN-240, en el término municipal de Binéfar (Huesca): las obras encauzarán dicho tramo del colector y evitarán que la carretera CN-240 sufra daños mediante el desbroce, limpieza y retirada de vegetación arbustiva; el acondicionamiento de taludes; la reconstrucción del puente sobre el colector para el acceso a las fincas existentes en dicho tramo; la protección mediante escollera de ambas márgenes; el revestimiento con hormigón de un tramo de 125 metros y el acondicionamiento de las banquetas y el camino de acceso a las fincas desde la carretera. 


21 de enero de 2011

----------


## REEGE

Rosa Aguilar visitará la Tablas de Daimiel en el Día Mundial de los Humedales.
El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino ha previsto una semana de actos para celebrar el Día Mundial de los Humedales.


La ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, visitará el próximo 2 de febrero el Parque Nacional Tablas de Daimiel, uno de los humedales más emblemáticos de España. 

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino tiene previsto diversos actos a lo largo de esta semana para poner en valor la importancia de los humedales y la necesidad de su conservación y restauración. 

El día 2 de febrero por la tarde, el MARM acogerá un acto -presidido por la Secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera- para la presentación de la reciente inclusión de cinco nuevos humedales en la Lista Ramsar que aprobó el pasado 7 de enero el Consejo de Ministros. Durante el acto se hará la entrega al representante de la Junta de Andalucía, el Consejero de Medio Ambiente, de los certificados formales de la inclusión en la Lista Ramsar de los cinco humedales andaluces que tuvo lugar en 2009. 

También en dicho acto se presentará un video documental sobre "Los Humedales Españoles". El documental completo está previsto que sea emitido el día 31 en el programa de RTVE "La Aventura del Saber", en La 2. 

Por otro lado, del 2 al 5 de febrero, desde el Centro Español de Humedales (CEHUM) se realizarán varias actuaciones en Gandía y Valencia promovidas por la Fundación Biodiversidad: 

- 2 de febrero: jornadas de voluntariado (Gandía), limpieza de un humedal con escolares en Gandía. 
- 3 de febrero: presentación del documental "Humedales Españoles" que se ha financiado desde la Fundación Biodiversidad, con la colaboración de la Obra Social de la Caja de Ahorros del Mediterráneo (CAM) en el Paraninfo de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia. 
- 4 de febrero: campaña de anillamiento científico de aves en las Marjales de la Safor. 
- 5 de febrero: concurso de pintura para escolares en el CEHUM (Gandía) con el motivo "Los Ullals de la Marjal de Gandía" 

Este año se celebra el cuarenta aniversario del Convenio Ramsar relativo a los Humedales de Importancia Internacional. España es parte del Convenio desde 1982 y ha sido un miembro muy activo del mismo. 


31 de enero de 2011

----------


## REEGE

La Ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino visita mañana el Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel.


La Ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, visitará mañana el Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel (Ciudad Real), con motivo de la celebración del Día Mundial de los Humedales. 

Rosa Aguilar estará acompañada por el Consejero de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha y los Secretarios de Estado de Cambio Climático y Medio Rural y Agua del MARM. 

Antes de la llegada de la Ministra y las autoridades, los medios gráficos podrán tomar imágenes del Parque. 


Día: Miércoles, 2 de febrero 
Hora: 09:50 a 10:50 recorrido sólo para los gráficos. Inicio Centro de Visitantes.11:00 Punto de encuentro con las autoridades en el Centro de Visitantes.12:30 aprox atención a los medios finalizado el paseo. 
Lugar: Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel, Ciudad Real

----------


## REEGE

Me ha gustado mucho conocer a éste entrañable señor que con 82 años ha vuelto a ver las tablas como acostumbraba...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20110...r-4cd4a39.html

----------


## REEGE

*Consejo de Ministros*El MARM destina más de 15 millones de euros en obras de emergencia para la reparación de daños causados por las lluvias en cauces e infraestructuras hidráulicas.

Las actuaciones repondrán el dominio público hidráulico para evitar inundaciones y repararán los daños producidos en diversas infraestructuras hidráulicas y caminos de acceso. 


El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a varias obras de emergencia para la reparación de los daños causados por las lluvias y avenidas en varios cauces e infraestructuras hidráulicas. El importe total destinado a estas obras asciende a 15.005.000 euros. 

Las actuaciones son las siguientes: 

- 5.000.000 euros para la reparación de la red automática de información hidrológica (SAIH) y comunicación fónica de la cuenca hidrográfica del Ebro: como consecuencia de los últimos temporales, se han averiado y desconectado numerosos sensores del SAIH y varias estaciones repetidoras se han visto afectadas, así como los caminos de acceso a las mismas. Como consecuencia, se han interrumpido las comunicaciones de diversos embalses de la margen derecha del Ebro, quedando interrumpida buena parte de la información de la auscultación de varios embalses de la cuenca. Esta actuación de emergencia sustituirá, reparará y actualizará las estaciones remotas dañadas. Además, se llevarán a cabo medidas para garantizar el acceso a todas las estaciones repetidoras; la reinstalación de la red de comunicaciones telefónicas en los embalses que tienen problemas de comunicación y la conexión de los sistemas de auscultación de presas con su centro de proceso. 

- 3.400.000 euros para actuaciones en la red hidrográfica secundaria y terciaria de la demarcación hidrográfica del Cantábrico: estas obras paliarán los efectos acumulados por las sucesivas avenidas de 2010 en dicha demarcación hidrográfica, que ocupa la práctica totalidad de Asturias, una parte importante de Cantabria y extensiones más reducidas de Galicia, Castilla y León, País Vasco y Navarra. Además, a través de actuaciones de pequeña y mediana envergadura en puntos dispersos por toda la cuenca, reforzarán las actuaciones que se están acometiendo en los cauces de los ríos de primer o segundo orden de dicha demarcación hidrográfica. 

- 2.600.000 euros para la reparación varias acequias en la zona regable de Orellana (Cáceres y Badajoz): estas obras de emergencia repararán las acequias A-X-c, A-XVI-a, A-VIII-f y A-XVIII-f-11 con el objetivo de garantizar la próxima campaña de riegos. Para ello, se procederá a su impermeabilización y se repararán los desperfectos producidos por las lluvias tales como deslizamientos de taludes y la entrada de agua con tierras y lodos, que han roto o desplazado paños de hormigón en varios puntos, lo que a su vez ha producido la disminución de la capacidad de transporte de aguas a lo largo de numerosos tramos. 

- 1.400.000 euros para la reparación de daños en carreteras del entrono de las presas de Cijara y Alange (Cáceres y Badajoz): las obras pretenden garantizar el acceso a las poblaciones afectadas, a distintas explotaciones y propiedades, así como al entorno de la presa y del embalse, en condiciones de seguridad que garanticen el correcto funcionamiento de las infraestructuras hidráulicas anexas a la presa. Para ello, se repararán las vías de comunicación citadas y sus taludes, firmes y cunetas. Además, se señalizarán tanto horizontal como verticalmente para garantizar la seguridad vial. 

- 1.100.000 euros para la reparación integral del camino de Mallo, en el embalse de Los Barrios de Luna (León): las actuaciones que se llevarán a cabo son la limpieza de cunetas y desbroce de márgenes; limpieza y restitución de obras de drenaje trasversal; saneamiento y estabilización de dos tramos de calzada, con tratamiento mediante micropilotes u otra alternativa que impida el corrimiento de tierras; saneamiento y regularización del firme; reposición del firme con riegos de imprimación y adherencia; señalización horizontal y vertical con marca vial, y reposición de señales y colocación de una barrera de seguridad en aquellas zonas en las que sea necesario. 

- 875.000 euros para la rehabilitación de cauces en la cuenca media y alta del río Guadiana (Ciudad Real, Cuenca, Albacete y Badajoz): se han producido desbordamientos en diversos cauces de la cuenca del río Guadiana, si bien han sido especialmente graves en la provincia de Ciudad Real donde se han producido numerosas roturas en taludes y márgenes de los cauces, así como arrastres de sedimentos. 

Esta actuación procederá a la rehabilitación de taludes, riberas y márgenes, reparando zonas de rotura y potencial desbordamiento, así como las inmediatamente necesarias para restablecer el flujo. Además, se rehabilitarán los cauces retirando los arrastres que han circulado y sedimentado durante las avenidas en lugares poco apropiados para el discurrir normal de las aguas y que aumentan el riesgo de daños por desbordamiento. 

- 630.000 euros para la protección de márgenes y cuencos de amortiguación en el río Jabalón, aguas abajo de las presas de La Cabezuela y Vega del Jabalón (Ciudad Real): estas obras de emergencia protegerán los cuencos amortiguadores y los desagües de fondo y evitarán la entrada de agua a la caseta de válvulas, de modo que se evite su inundación en caso de desembalses. Además, se reforzarán los cuencos amortiguadores con obras de fábrica y se acondicionarán las protecciones de las márgenes, aguas abajo de ambas presas. 


4 de febrero de 2011

----------


## REEGE

El MARM y Ceuta constatan la garantía de abastecimiento de agua para la Ciudad Autónoma.
El Ministerio se compromete a recuperar la playa de El Chorrillo antes de la temporada estival, con una inversión de 900.000 euros 

La ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, se ha reunido esta tarde con los consejeros de Hacienda y Medio Ambiente de la Ciudad Autónoma de Ceuta, Francisco Márquez de la Rubia y Yolanda Bel Blanca, en una encuentro en el que los representantes de ambas administraciones han constatado la garantía de abastecimiento de agua en Ceuta gracias a la instalación por parte del Gobierno de España de una desaladora, que en estos momentos se encuentra en fase de ampliación, y la culminación antes de final de año de la Estación de Depuración de Aguas Residuales. 

A través de la ampliación de la desaladora que está realizando la Dirección General de Agua, la planta desalinizadora pasará a tener una capacidad de 32.000 metros cúbicos de agua al día frente a los 22.000 actuales. El Gobierno de España financia el cien por cien de estas obras. 

Del mismo modo, el Ministerio se ha comprometido en la reunión a recuperar antes de la temporada estival la playa de El Chorrillo, que ha sufrido daños en los últimos temporales. Para ello, la Dirección General para la Sostenibilidad de la Costa y el Mar se ha comprometido a aportar 10.000 metros cúbicos de arena en una actuación que supondrá una inversión de 900.000 euros. El MARM ya ha actuado en la playa de Benítez 

La ministra ha estado acompañada en la reunión por los directores generales de Agua, Marta Morén, y de Sostenibilidad de la Costa y el Mar, Pedro Antonio Ríos. 

8 de febrero de 2011

----------


## ben-amar

Cuando el presidente del gobierno se la arranco de las manos a la Junta de Andalucia por algo seria.
Creo que esta ministra, por ahora, se esta preocupando por algo mas que por la Agricultura o la Pesca, como la anterior.
Para mi, esta actuando donde y como se debe actuar. Cuidando las infraestructuras de riegos, canales, margenes de rios, recuperacion de cauces, etc.
En definitiva, considero un acierto  esta eleccion. ¡Por ahora!

----------


## perdiguera

A mí ya me parecía una buena ministra antes de ser nombrada.
Siempre la he considerado, por su trayectoria pública, una persona seria, responsable y capaz.
Rara avis entre la clase política dirigente, por desgracia.

----------


## Salut

Yo la tenía por buena política, pero últimamente he leido bastantes declaraciones suyas en que demuestra una ignorancia enorme en temas ambientales. Así que me temo que no debería estar al frente de este ministerio -tal vez le pegue más "asuntos sociales", donde han metido a la Pajín con pésimo criterio-.


*EDIT:* Se que no es la fuente de información más objetiva, pero puede arrojar algo de luz sobre su oscuro pasado en materia ambiental...
http://www.rebelion.org/noticia.php?id=115272

Jopé, la tenia por mejor política que esto...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> últimamente he leido bastantes declaraciones suyas en que demuestra una ignorancia enorme en temas ambientales. Así que me temo que no debería estar al frente de este ministerio [...]


Para mí, creo que hay motivos aún peores... como por ejemplo, ponerla al frente del _Ministerio de todos los medios y otras yerbas_ cuando en su etapa al frente del Ayto. de Córdoba, dicha ciudad batió todos los récords de contaminación de su historia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , por lo que poco le importaría el medio ambiente entonces  :Embarrassment: 

Con esto no estoy diciendo que sea o no sea capaz de estar al frente de ese cargo, eso la verdad no me trae al caso, pero no me parece lo más correcto poner de ministra a una persona por lo que he dicho antes  :Embarrassment: .




> últimamente he leido bastantes declaraciones suyas en que demuestra una ignorancia enorme en temas ambientales


Bueno, éste aspecto tampoco es que sea una excepción... sino más bien una generalidad por desgracia. Algún ministro sabe algo de la carteras que ocupan? Sólo hay que escucharlos para comprobar que no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan...

----------


## Salut

^^ Hombre... los de economía, trabajo y justicia suelen salvarse de la quema en la mayoría de gobiernos. Pero ese es otro cantar.

----------


## REEGE

BIODIVERSIDAD Y AGUA
ANDALUCÍA | 14.02.2011 | 14:38 
MEDIO AMBIENTE-GUADALQUIVIR
 
El Ministerio, a la espera de que el puerto de Sevilla cumpla las exigencias ambientales. 
Sevilla, 14 ene (EFE).- El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino está a la espera de que la Autoridad Portuaria de Sevilla presente los documentos sobre las actuaciones que debe hacer para cumplir la declaración de impacto ambiental del dragado del río Guadalquivir, según ha anunciado hoy su titular, Rosa Aguilar.

La ministra ha declarado a los periodistas que no tiene una fecha límite para recibir la documentación sobre las actuaciones que debe acometer el puerto de Sevilla, a las cuales se ha comprometido, en los márgenes del río y en el estuario.

"Vamos a estar todos tranquilos", ha pedido la ministra tras reconocer la importancia económica que el dragado tiene para Sevilla y explicar que "cualquier luz verde" sobre esta actuación se dará cuando se cumplan las "exigencias" de la declaración de impacto ambiental.

Cuando el puerto presente sus documentos, el ministerio los estudiará y dará una respuesta "dentro del marco de la legalidad y de la declaración de impacto ambiental", ha subrayado Aguilar.

Las exigencias al puerto sobre el dragado harán que se continúe manteniendo el Parque Nacional de Doñana, un "bien que es patrimonio de todos" y que "vamos a preservar y mimar", ha asegurado la ministra.

----------


## Salut

^^ Un comité científico alerta del "colapso" de Doñana 

Tururú!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Estas actuaciones tendrán lugar en Burgos, Cádiz y Córdoba.
El MARM invierte 648.000 euros en la reparación de daños causados por fuertes precipitaciones en vías verdes y caminos rurales
En concreto, destinará 238.000 euros a la vía verde de la Sierra de la Demanda (Burgos), y 150.000 euros a la vía verde del Aceite en los términos municipales de Moriles, Aguilar de la Frontera y Puente Genil (Córdoba).

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino financiará con 260.000 euros las reparaciones por los daños causados en los caminos rurales del término municipal de Castellar de la Frontera (Cádiz).
El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado en su reunión de hoy, a propuesta del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, la declaración de la tramitación de emergencia para la reparación de los daños causados por fenómenos meteorológicos en la vía verde del Aceite, en los términos municipales de Moriles, Aguilar de la Frontera y Puente Genil (Córdoba), en la vía verde de la Sierra de la Demanda, en el término municipal de Río Cavado de la Sierra, (Burgos) y en diversos caminos rurales del término municipal de Castellar de la Frontera (Cádiz). Estas obras serán financiadas por el MARM y supondrán una inversión total de 648.000 euros. 

En el caso de la vía verde de la Sierra de la Demanda (Burgos), que fue construida por el MARM y que transcurre paralela al río Valdorcas, los citados fenómenos meteorológicos, en especial precipitaciones de extraordinaria intensidad acaecidas en las primeras semanas de 2010, han ocasionado un excesivo crecimiento del caudal de dicho río, que está produciendo un progresivo desmoronamiento del talud sobre el que se apoya la vía verde. 

Como consecuencia, se están produciendo arrastres de materiales que pueden ocasionar daños en el cauce inferior del río. El importe para estas reparaciones asciende a la cantidad de 230.000 euros, que serán financiadas por el MARM. Para la realización de estos trabajos será también necesario disponer de un servicio de asistencia técnica en seguridad y salud que supondrá una inversión de 8.000 euros. Así, la cuantía total en esta zona ascenderá a 238.000 euros. 

Por otro lado, en lo que respecta a los caminos rurales del término municipal de Castellar de la Frontera (Cádiz), y también debido a las precipitaciones acaecidas en 2010, se han intensificado los daños producidos en varios tramos de dicha vía, por lo que es necesario incrementar la cuantía establecida en la Orden, por la que se declaraba zona de actuación especial para la restauración forestal y medioambiental. 

Los daños provocados son badenes desprotegidos por desprendimiento de materiales, destrucción de cunetas y obras de drenaje, pérdida de capa de firme y gaviones y escolleras desplazados, con generación de barrancos y cárcavas. La inversión que llevará a cabo el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino es de 260.000. 

Por último, en cuanto a la vía verde del Aceite, en los términos municipales de Moriles, Aguilar de la Frontera y Puente Genil, en la provincia de Córdoba, las precipitaciones de extraordinaria intensidad, acaecidas en las primeras semanas de 2010, han provocado daños como badenes desprotegidos por desprendimiento de materiales, destrucción de cunetas y obras de drenaje, pérdida de capa de firme y daños en obras de paso. El importe para estas reparaciones asciende a la cantidad de 150.000 euros, que también será financiada por el MARM. 

Estas resoluciones se ha tomado en aplicación del Real Decreto de 19 de marzo de 2010, por la que se aprueban medidas urgentes para paliar los daños producidos por los incendios forestales y otras catástrofes naturales ocurridas en varias comunidades autónomas. 


18 de febrero de 2011

----------


## REEGE

21/02/2011
En la inauguración del 2º Seminario Técnico del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos del CEDEX. 
La Subsecretaria del MARM subraya el importante papel de España en la difusión de conocimientos para el desarrollo de infraestructuras hídricas. 
Felicidad Montero ha apuntado que en los últimos años, España ha sido pionera en asuntos como la desalación de agua de mar, la regeneración y la renaturalización de ecosistemas hídricos deteriorados. 
También ha señalado que el agua y su medio ambiente, a cuyo amparo se ha ido desarrollando la vida y la civilización, constituyen un elemento insustituible para lograr un desarrollo sostenible.
La Subsecretaria del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, Felicidad Montero, ha participado hoy en la inauguración del 2º Seminario Técnico del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos del CEDEX, que ha estado dedicado al papel de la ciencia y la tecnología en el desarrollo de infraestructuras en el medio ambiente hídrico, con especial énfasis en las experiencias desarrolladas en Asia. 

Así, Felicidad Montero ha destacado que España, el tercer país del mundo con mayor número de grandes presas, detrás de China y Estados Unidos, puede aportar muchos de sus conocimientos en los temas del agua al desarrollo hídrico de Asia, tanto por su experiencia y tradición en el desarrollo de infraestructuras, como por el modo en el que planifica y gestiona los recursos hídricos. 

Además, la Subsecretaria del MARM ha apuntado que en los últimos años, España ha sido pionera en esta materia, en asuntos como la desalación de agua de mar, la regeneración y renaturalización de ecosistemas hídricos deteriorados, el aprovechamiento de la energía hidráulica renovable, las labores de rehabilitación y mantenimiento de ríos y del patrimonio hidráulico en general. 

Todo ello, ha añadido Felicidad Montero, sin olvidar las actividades de I+D+i para incrementar el conocimiento del funcionamiento del medio acuático y para implementar ideas innovadoras que mejoren las infraestructuras hidráulicas. 

Por otra parte, Felicidad Montero ha señalado que el agua y su medio ambiente, a cuyo amparo se ha ido desarrollando la vida y la civilización, constituye un elemento insustituible para lograr un desarrollo sostenible, a través de su utilización como recurso para el consumo, la producción de energía, el transporte, las actividades de ocio y la conservación ambiental. 

Por lo tanto, ha dicho Felicidad Montero, la complejidad, la importancia y la repercusión de los asuntos del agua y de las infraestructuras ligadas a ella, hacen necesario avanzar en su conocimiento y en su difusión, a lo que contribuyen especialmente las instituciones organizadoras de este seminario y el contenido del mismo. 


21 de febrero de 2011

----------


## REEGE

El MARM invierte 40 millones de euros en dos proyectos de prevención de inundaciones en la provincia de Valencia. 
30/03/2011
El primero de los proyectos es el correspondiente a las obras de acondicionamiento del barranco Mandor que suponen una inversión global de 26 millones de euros, incluido el coste de las expropiaciones, y benefician a 30.000 personas

La Vía Verde conexión del Barranco de La Saleta al río Turia cuenta con una inversión total de 14 millones de euros y beneficia a los municipios de Alaquàs, Xirivella y Valencia

Junto con los proyectos también se han licitado las correspondientes asistencias técnicas a la dirección de las obras


La Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas S.A. (Acuamed) ha licitado hoy dos actuaciones de acondicionamiento de barrancos y prevención de inundaciones en la provincia de Valencia, que suponen una inversión total de 40 millones de euros. Junto con los proyectos también se han licitado las correspondientes asistencias técnicas a la dirección de las obras.

El primero de estos proyectos es de las obras de acondicionamiento del barranco Mandor, en los términos municipales de La Eliana y Riba-Roja del Turia. Su objetivo fundamental es la defensa de la población frente a las frecuentes avenidas e inundaciones que afectan la zona, beneficiando así a unas 30.000 personas.

El importe máximo de licitación de las obras es de 17.586.071 euros, a los que se suman otros 613.802 euros correspondientes a la asistencia para la dirección de obras. Sin embargo, su inversión total asciende a 26 millones de euros, ya que hay que añadir tanto el coste del IVA como el de las expropiaciones.

Esta actuación garantizará un nivel de protección adecuado en áreas urbanas y rurales. Además, incluye medidas de recuperación ambiental y paisajística del espacio fluvial y la vertebración e integración social del núcleo urbano.

El proyecto contempla medidas como la retirada de escombros y desbroces; el acondicionamiento del cauce mediante geoceldas, escollera u hormigón, según el caso; actuación puntual bajo el Acueducto Mandor; reposición de la permeabilidad territorial con la construcción de tres puentes y dos pasarelas peatonales; reposición de servicios existentes; construcción de una pequeña laguna y creación de itinerarios peatonales. También se realizarán siembras, hidrosiembras y plantaciones de especies arbóreas.

El segundo proyecto licitado hoy es el de la Vía Verde de conexión del barranco de La Saleta al río Turia, en los términos municipales Alaquàs, Xirivella y Valencia, cuya inversión total supera los 14 millones de euros. El presupuesto de licitación máximo es de 11.857.622 euros y el coste de la asistencia para la dirección de obras es de 415.310 euros, cifras a las que hay que sumar el importe del IVA.

Las zonas urbanas de Aldaia, Alaquàs y Xirivella, se han visto históricamente afectadas por el desbordamiento del Barranco de La Saleta. Los problemas de este cauce aparecen desde su parte inicial, debido a los caudales del Barranco del Pozalet, que se incorporan a su cabecera en periodos de inundaciones. Así, son frecuentes los desbordamientos junto al eje carretero del Distribuidor Comarcal Sur (CV-33) y zonas anexas.

Aguas abajo de este punto, el barranco penetra en el núcleo urbano de la población de Aldaia, donde acaba perdiendo por completo el cauce, lo que provoca frecuentes y graves inundaciones en este núcleo urbano.

Esta situación se manifestó con especial gravedad a finales de octubre del año 2000, cuando se produjeron importantes inundaciones en la autovía A-3 y en el núcleo urbano de Aldaia.

La actuación que va a llevar a cabo Acuamed resolverá los problemas asociados a los fenómenos hidrológicos extremos y creará una vía verde de unos 3 kilómetros de longitud para uso lúdico de los ciudadanos de las poblaciones colindantes.

La licitación de estas actuaciones fue aprobada en el Consejo de Administración de Acuamed celebrado el pasado 17 de marzo.


Fuente:MARM

----------


## REEGE

En el Centro Nacional de Tecnología de Regadíos, en San Fernando de Henares (Madrid). 
El MARM organiza el Curso especialista en economía del agua de riego  

1/04/2011

Este curso tiene como principal objetivo la formación de titulados para su incorporación como técnicos especializados en gabinetes técnicos, obras de modernización de regadíos, Comunidades de Regantes y otras entidades relacionadas con el regadío

Se impartirán enseñanzas sobre los actores del regadío en España, el marco legal de la gestión pública del regadío y su planificación

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino organiza el Curso especialista en economía del agua de riego, que se va a celebrar del 4 al 8 de abril de 2011 en el Centro Nacional de Tecnología de Regadíos, en San Fernando de Henares (Madrid).

Este curso, tiene como principal objetivo la formación de titulados superiores agrónomos, de caminos, obras públicas o de otra titulación similar, para su incorporación como técnicos especializados en gabinetes técnicos, obras de modernización de regadíos, Comunidades de Regantes y otras entidades relacionadas con el regadío.

A lo largo del curso se impartirán enseñanzas sobre materias relacionadas con los actores del regadío en España, el marco legal de la gestión pública del regadío y su planificación. También se van a analizar los instrumentos económicos para esta gestión pública del regadío y la evaluación de proyectos de inversión en esta materia.

Asimismo, durante este seminario se va abordar el tema del agua y la economía de la producción agraria, y sobre los costes en el regadío, para lo que se va a organizar un taller en el que se van a calcular estos costes a nivel de explotación y a nivel de zona regable. El programa también incluye otro taller sobre planificación de la producción en regadío.

También se incluye en el programa un tema sobre las bases económicas, donde se estudiará la producción conjunta en el regadío de bienes comerciales y no comerciales, y las externalidades en el uso del agua de riego. Este tema se completará con un taller sobre instrumentos económicos en la gestión pública del regadío.

----------


## REEGE

Hoy en Mérida.
MARM y regantes se reúnen para tratar el tema de las tarifas de riego en la cuenca extremeña del Guadiana. 
7/04/2011
Los encuentros han estado presididos por la directora general del Agua del MARM, Marta Moren, y permitirán avanzar en la mejor aplicación de las tarifas de riego.


La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Marta Moren, acompañada por el consejero de Agricultura y Desarrollo Rural de la Junta de Extremadura, Juan María Vázquez, la delegada del Gobierno en Extremadura, Carmen Pereira, y el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG), Eduardo Alvarado, ha presidido las reuniones celebradas hoy, en Mérida,  con  regantes de la cuenca extremeña del Guadiana.

Estas reuniones se desarrollan en el marco de la  Mesa de Trabajo, constituida el pasado 11 de marzo, y tienen como objetivo avanzar en la mejor aplicación de las tarifas de riego con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana.Su finalidad espermitir que las Comunidades de Regantes estén más informadas y puedan participar mejor en el proceso de elaboración de dichas tarifas.

El encuentro ha transcurrido en un clima de diálogo y buena sintonía y se han realizado aportaciones y opiniones sobre diferentes aspectos de las tarifas, quedando emplazados para una nueva reunión el próximo día 27 de abril.

Las reuniones han sido convocadas tras el encuentro celebrado, el pasado martes, entre el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, y representantes de la Unión de Pequeños Agricultores (UPA), en la que se trataron temas de interés común sobre las tarifas de uso del agua y del sector del tabaco y del tomate

----------


## REEGE

El MARM destina 14,2 millones de euros a la construcción de un embalse de seguridad para la reserva de agua en la zona de la ETAP de Sierra de la Espada (Murcia). 
8/04/2011
Esta actuación mejorará la explotación y seguridad del abastecimiento que viene prestando desde la ETAP la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla al conjunto de las poblaciones de la vega media del Segura.

El Consejo de Ministros, en su reunión de hoy, ha autorizado a la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla a celebrar el contrato de las obras correspondientes al proyecto del nuevo embalse de seguridad para la reserva de agua en la zona de la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) de Sierra de la Espada, en el término municipal de Molina de Segura (Murcia).

Este proyecto cuenta con un presupuesto de *14.283.913* euros y será financiado con fondos propios de este Organismo, adscrito al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM).

La actuación consiste en la construcción de un embalse de *250.000 m³* de capacidad, para reserva del suministro de agua bruta la planta potabilizadora, y de una conducción de 2,4 kilómetros de longitud, desde la impulsión de Tinajón.

Su objetivo fundamental es disponer de un volumen de almacenamiento suficiente en la ETAP de Sierra de la Espada, mejorando así la explotación y seguridad del abastecimiento que viene prestando desde esta instalación la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla al conjunto de las poblaciones de la vega media del Segura.

La Mancomunidadde los Canales del Taibilla abastece de agua a 2,5 millones personas que residen en 79 municipios de Murcia, Alicante y Albacete, y que se incrementan notablemente durante el verano.

----------


## REEGE

Ampliados los plazos para las solicitudes de las ayudas PAC 2011. 
29/04/2011

Los agricultores españoles tendrán hasta viernes 13 de mayo del 2011, para solicitar las ayudas de la Política Agraria Común.

En el año 2010 presentaron la solicitud única un total de 970.489 productores que, desde el pasado mes de octubre y hasta el próximo mes de junio, recibirán ayudas por un valor total aproximado de 5.066 millones de euros

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino publicará próximamente en el BOE una Orden Ministerial por la que se ampliará el plazo de presentación de la solicitud única de  los  pagos directos  a  la agricultura y a la ganadería para el año 2011.

Se atiende así a la  petición de algunas Comunidades Autónomas y sectores afectados, ampliando  el plazo de presentación de la solicitud única de la PAC hasta viernes el 13 de mayo, inclusive, para toda España, con el objetivo de atender eficaz y eficientemente a todos los agricultores y ganaderos que puedan ser beneficiarios de estas ayudas de la Política Agraria Común. 
. 
Esta ampliación viene también justificada por el hecho de que para este año, la fecha establecida anteriormente para la presentación de la solicitud única, 30 de abril, era muy ajustada, coincidiendo, además, con días festivos correspondientes a las fiestas de Semana Santa.

Esta ampliación del plazo para la solicitud única afecta también a la comunicación, por parte de los interesados a la Administración, de las cesiones de derechos reguladas en el artículo 29.2 del Real Decreto de 13 de noviembre, sobre la aplicación del régimen de pago único en la agricultura. Por lo tanto, se aceptarán las cesiones presentadas hasta 6 semanas antes de la finalización del plazo de presentación de la solicitud única; es decir, hasta el pasado 1 de abril.

Igual que el año anterior, en el mismo plazo de presentación de la solicitud única, se debe presentar, si procede:

- la solicitud de derechos de la Reserva Nacional de Pago Único tal y como establece el artículo 23 del Real Decreto 1680/2009.  
- las posibles alegaciones a la asignación provisional de derechos de Pago Único tal y como establece el art. 16  
- la admisión al régimen de pago único, para aquellos beneficiarios de derechos provisionales de arranque de viñedo de la campaña 2009/2010, que no tengan derechos previos de arranque al viñedo de acuerdo con el art. 14.3  
- los casos de cesiones de derechos por cambios de titularidad de la explotación, previstos en el artículo  29.3.

En el año 2010 presentaron la solicitud única un total de 970.489 productores, que ya están recibiendo desde el 16 de octubre pasado, y recibirán hasta el próximo 30 de junio, ayudas por un valor total aproximado de 5.066 millones de Euros, de los cuales las Comunidades autónomas ya han abonado 4.500 millones de Euros, aproximadamente el 89% del total.

----------


## REEGE

Ministra garantiza la construcción de la presa de San Calixto en Écija. 
Écija (Sevilla), 1 may (EFE).- El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino construirá la presa de regulación de San Calixto, según ha anunciado en Écija (Sevilla) la ministra Rosa Aguilar, que ha participado en la presentación de la candidatura de Juan Wic (PSOE) a la alcaldía de la ciudad.

En declaraciones a los medios de comunicación, Aguilar ha asegurado que la presa "está declarada de interés general y está dentro de las prioridades del ministerio", y que el proyecto está siendo estudiado ahora por los técnicos de Medio Ambiente.

La ministra de Medio Ambiente ha subrayado "el interés social y medioambiental" del nuevo embalse, "que estará por encima de cualquier cosa" en el estudio técnico previo a su construcción.

"Sabemos que los vecinos de la pedanía de Isla del Vicario mira de cerca estas actuaciones", ha señalado Aguilar al pedir a los vecinos de este enclave -que se inunda en cuanto el Genil supera los cinco metros de altura- "tranquilidad, porque el proyecto lo haremos de acuerdo con ellos y con el alcalde, Juan Wic".

La presa de San Calixto es un embalse de regulación que ya se incluía en los planes hidrológicos de la entonces Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) en 2007, pero que está sin llevar a cabo todavía.

El fin que se persigue con este embalse es prevenir la llegada de agua a localidades como Écija (Sevilla) o Palma del Río (Córdoba) y evitar así inundaciones como las sufridas en estos municipios a finales de 2010.

Pero además, y según Rosa Aguilar, esta nueva presa servirá para surtir de agua y mejorar las zonas de regadío de la comarca de Écija y de la Campiña cordobesa, ya que, en principio, tendría una capacidad de unos 80 hectómetros cúbicos. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Diez millones de personas visitan cada año la Red de Parques Nacionales en España. 
24/05/2011
En la actualidad existen en España 1.720 Espacios Naturales Protegidos, con una superficie de 6,4 millones de hectáreas terrestres y 266.000 hectáreas marinas. 14 de estos espacios naturales son Parques Nacionales, que ocupan una extensión total de 347.301 hectárea (0,69% de la superficie total española)

En la Red Parques Nacionales se localizan 5.600 de las cerca de 8.000 especies de plantas vasculares inventariadas en España, así como 616 de las 770 especies de vertebrados inventariadas (exceptuando los peces marinos)

La directora del Organismo Autónomo de Parques Nacionales (OAPN), Olga Baniandrés, ha presentado hoy la Jornada sobre la Red de Parques Nacionales, en el marco de los actos que se están desarrollando en toda Europa para celebrar el Día Europeo de los Parques Nacionales, donde ha destacado la importante labor de concienciación ambiental de estos espacios naturales, que cada año reciben la visita de diez millones de personas. 

Según ha explicado el MARM a lo largo de esta Jornada, los Espacios Naturales Protegidos son uno de los principales instrumentos para la conservación de la naturaleza, una forma moderna de administrar los recursos naturales, donde el fin primordial es garantizar los servicios que los ecosistemas proporcionan a la sociedad, junto a la conservación de sus valores patrimoniales.

De esta forma, la directora del OAPN ha señalado que en España existen en la actualidad 1.720 Espacios Naturales Protegidos, con una superficie de 6,4 millones de hectáreas terrestres (12,6% de la superficie española) y 266.000 hectáreas marinas. Entre estos espacios naturales, 14 tienen la consideración de Parques Nacionales, ocupando una extensión total de 347.301 hectárea (0,69% de la superficie total estatal).

Además, Olga Baniandrés ha explicado que en la Red de Parques Nacionales están representadas cuatro de las seis regiones biogeográficas: alpina, atlántica, mediterránea y macaronésica, donde se localizan 5.600 de las cerca de 8.000 especies de plantas vasculares inventariadas en España, así como 616 de las 770 especies de vertebrados inventariadas (exceptuando los peces marinos).

La directora del OAPN también ha indicado que el número total de especies españolas endémicas supera ampliamente las 1.500, de las que más de 650 (el 43%) están representadas en la Red de Parques Nacionales. A este respecto, un total de 153 especies endémicas tienen un área de distribución restringida al interior de los Parques Nacionales, por lo que su supervivencia a escala planetaria depende de la conservación de la Red. 

Por último, Olga Baniandrés ha hecho referencia a los resultados del programa de investigación 2002-2009 de la Red de Parques Nacionales, que ha financiado 142 proyectos de investigación, y que ha generado más de 400 publicaciones en revistas científicas, 100 comunicaciones a congresos y 90 contribuciones a libros.


*Fuente:MARM*

----------


## REEGE

El MARM invierte 185.285 euros en las obras de mejora y mantenimiento del Camino Natural del Río Nalón en Asturias.  
25/05/2011

Los trabajos desarrollados han consistido en reparación del pavimento asfáltico, labores de mantenimiento de las pasarelas y puente, y acondicionamiento de contenciones de talud; reparación y reposición de señalización, y barandillas metálicas y de madera

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, a través de la Dirección General de Desarrollo Sostenible del Medio Rural, ha finalizado las obras de mantenimiento del Camino Natural del Río Nalón (Fuso a Tuñón), en la provincia de Asturias, que se han realizado en su recorrido y que han contado con una inversión del MARM de 185.285 euros.

Los trabajos desarrollados han consistido en reparación del pavimento asfáltico, labores de mantenimiento de las pasarelas y puente, y acondicionamiento de contenciones de talud;  reparación y reposición de señalización, y barandillas metálicas y de madera.

El Camino Natural del Río Nalón (Fuso a Tuñón), de 15,6 Km, comienza en Fuso de La Reina y termina en Tuñón, en un área recreativa (como dotaciones, además de esta área se cuenta con las dotaciones de las poblaciones a las que permite acceder el camino). Cruza un puente, y dos pasarelas metálicas y una de madera, y cerca del final se atraviesa un túnel. El firme del camino es asfáltico casi en su totalidad, con un ancho medio de 2,5 a 3 m.

Los trabajos desarrollados han consistido en reparación del pavimento asfáltico, labores de mantenimiento de las pasarelas y puente, y acondicionamiento de contenciones de talud;  reparación y reposición de señalización, y barandillas metálicas y de madera.

Durante los 15,6 km a través de los municipios de Fuso de la Reina, Caldas y Caces, Trubia, Llames, Pedregal, San Andrés y Tuñón, además del patrimonio del pueblo de Trubia cabe destacar los paisajes de praderíos y bosques de ribera por las orillas de los ríos Nalón y Trubia, cuyo valle ofrece llamativas paredes y pendientes calizas.

Ejecutado en el pasado por el Programa de Caminos Naturales, fue promovido por el Mancomunidad de Municipios de los Valles del Oso, que se ha encargado de su mantenimiento ordinario y promoción desde entonces.

Desde el 2009, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, a través de la Dirección General de Desarrollo Sostenible del Medio Rural, dentro del Programa Caminos Naturales, y encuadrado en el Plan Español para la Dinamización de la Economía y el Empleo, ha efectuado el mantenimiento de 25 Caminos Naturales situados en la zona Norte de España, con el objeto de apoyar a los promotores, con escasos recursos económicos para afrontar determinados mantenimientos extraordinarios.

El  mantenimiento de los senderos y las vías verdes persigue conservar el  uso turístico y deportivo de los mismos, peatonal, ciclista y no motorizado facilitando a los usuarios la aproximación hacia los diferentes elementos de interés natural de la zona, tanto desde un punto de vista de educación ambiental, como de ocio y cultural.

----------


## REEGE

El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua rechaza las especulaciones tras el brote infeccioso atribuido a los pepinos en Alemania. 
27/05/2011
*Josep Puxeu ha llamado a la prudencia.*
El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, se ha reunido este viernes con representantes de COAG, UPA, Asaja, Cooperativas Agroalimentarias  y Fepex, después de que autoridades de Alemania atribuyesen ayer un brote infeccioso en aquel país a pepinos procedentes de España.

El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, quien ha pedido prudencia, responsabilidad y ha rechazado las especulaciones, ha destacado que no se puede afirmar que la contaminación se ha producido en la empresa o empresas de origen, teniendo en cuenta, especialmente, que algunas de las muestras no tienen origen español. En este sentido, ha defendido el buen funcionamiento de los controles en origen y destino en la UE y la necesidad de analizar todas las fases de la cadena.

En este sentido, España ya ha localizado los lotes concretos, que se han retirado por precaución y de forma preventiva.

Asimismo, ha subrayado que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), que ha contactado con las autoridades alemanas para exigir responsabilidad, ha mostrado toda su colaboración junto al sector, disposición que también se le pide a las autoridades alemanas para llevar a cabo los análisis y la trazabilidad correspondientes en destino.

Josep Puxeuha incidido en la profesionalización, excelencia y autocontrol del sector, que va en muchos casos más allá de las exigencias legales de la Normativa Comunitaria en seguridad y calidad alimentarias, siendo esta la más exigente del mundo.    

Asimismo, ha destacado la importancia del sector hortofrutícola para España, siendo la UE el primer destino de las exportaciones españolas. En este sentido, el sector supone para España unas exportaciones de más de 9,5 millones de toneladas en 2010


Fuente:MARM

----------


## REEGE

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino realiza trabajos de limpieza en varias playas de Algeciras. 
2/06/2011
Los operarios de Costas, una vez reconocida la zona, han comprobado que las partes más complicadas de la limpieza están en la Playa de El Rinconcillo y, especialmente, en el área rocoso de Getares.

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, a través de la Dirección General de Sostenibilidad de Costa y el Mar, en coordinación con las demás Administraciones implicadas, está realizando trabajos de limpieza de las manchas de fuel-oil llegadas al litoral de Algeciras, causadas por el incendio de dos tanques de residuos oleosos ocurrido ayer en el puerto de Gibraltar.

La Dirección Generalde Sostenibilidad de Costa y el Mar ha comprobado que las manchas de fuel han llegado a las playas de El Rinconcillo, Getares, La Ballenera y El Chinarral y, una vez reconocida la zona, han constatado que la costa se encuentra medianamente afectada; ya que el material contaminante es de escasa profundidad de enterramiento en la arena, si bien resulta más complicada su retirada en Getares y alrededores, dado que se trata de playas de piedras sueltas.

A través de la Demarcación de Costas de Andalucía-Atlántico se han trasladado a la zona 12 operarios (10 operarios, un encargado y un técnico medio); así como un agente medioambiental y un vigilante de costas para realizar labores de limpieza. Una tarea que se está realizando junto con los servicios municipales; que han trasladado al lugar 26 operarios que pertenecen al Ayuntamiento de Algeciras (que también ha aportado 3 tractores) y 14 operarios de la Junta de Andalucía.

También se ha procedidoa colocar barreras absorbentes y, si fuese necesario, se baraja la posibilidad de colocar una barrera en la desembocadura del Río Palmones.

Todas estas actuaciones están en coordinación a través de la Delegación del Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía, que es  quien activa elPlan de Emergencia y Contaminación del Litoral de Andalucía(PECLA) en el centro de control 112 de la Junta de Andalucía. La misión de la Dirección General de la Sosteniblidad de la Costa y el Mar es de apoyo y experiencia.

Colaboración de Salvamento Marítimo

Desde el comienzo de la emergencia, Salvamento Marítimo está operando en la zona con el buque polivalente de lucha contra la contaminación Luz de Mar. Este buque tiene56 metrosde eslora, 128 toneladas de tiro y gran maniobrabilidad. Además, tiene una capacidad de recogida de 287 m3 y dispone de brazos con bombas de aspiración, barreras de contención, skimmers (bombas succionadoras de hidrocarburos en el mar) y tanques de almacenamiento a bordo.

La embarcación de intervención rápida Salvamar Dubhe también actuó desde el inicio de la emergencia, así como técnicos de operaciones especiales de la Base Estratégica que Salvamento Marítimo tiene en Sevilla.

Después se sumaron a las operaciones de lucha contra la contaminación la Salvamar Vega, el helicóptero Helimer y el buque Sar Mastelero. Esta tarde, el avión Sasemar 101 evaluará la situación desde el aire.

Está previsto que mañana se incorpore al dispositivo de lucha contra la contaminación el buque Bahía Uno de la Agencia Europea de Seguridad Marítima.

----------


## REEGE

El MARM imparte el curso Acreditación de conocimientos para ejercer de guía en el Parque Nacional del Teide .
7/06/2011
Está destinado a guías oficiales de turismo, guías de senderismo y de montaña así como para personas interesadas en conocer los distintos recursos del Parque Nacional, su gestión y actividades o a profesionales relacionados con temas ambientales o turísticos.

Este curso pertenece al Programa de Formación Ambiental del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino y es gestionado por el Centro Nacional de Educación Ambiental de Valsaín, (CENEAM).

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, a través del Programa de Formación Ambiental del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales, ha organizado el curso Acreditación de conocimientos para ejercer de guía en el Parque Nacional del Teide,queseimparte  hasta el 10 de junioenLa Orotava en el propio Parque Nacional del Teide.

El curso, gestionado por el Centro Nacional de Educación Ambiental (CENEAM), y dentro del Programa de Formación Ambiental En-torno a los Parques Nacionales 2011, tiene como objetivos acreditar los conocimientos de los profesionales del sector para el ejercicio de la actividad de guía en el Parque Nacional del Teide, dar a conocer los recursos naturales y culturales del Parque Nacional y comprender los procesos naturales que tienen lugar en este espacio protegido.

También esta orientado a explicar las directrices de gestión y planificación del Parque Nacional así como su ámbito legal, divulgar las actividades de uso público que se ofrecen o asimilar los códigos de conducta que deberían practicarse en un espacio natural protegido.

Está destinado a guías oficiales de turismo, guías de senderismo y de montaña, así como para personas interesadas en conocer los distintos recursos del Parque Nacional, su gestión y actividades o a profesionales relacionados con temas ambientales, educacionales y turísticos.

Entre los contenidos del  programa se encuentran el estudio de la Historia, geología, recursos naturales (flora y fauna) y culturales, uso público (interpretación y educación ambiental), climatología, arqueología, actividades tradicionales, legislación medioambiental, gestión y planificación, Red de Parques Nacionales o reconocimientos internacionales del Parque Nacional del Teide.

----------


## REEGE

El MARM invierte 226.311 euros en la mejora del Camino Natural de la Ribeira Sacra, en Galicia. 
15/06/2011

Los trabajos han consistido principalmente en la limpieza de la senda, el acondicionamiento de la traza, la mejora del desagüe, la reposición de cerramientos y la colocación de nueva señalización informativa.

El Camino Natural de la Ribeira Sacra recorre una comarca de alto valor paisajístico con una rica biodiversidad, que además cuenta con un importante patrimonio cultural de carácter religioso, en la que se pueden visitar 18 monasterios.

Una vez finalizadas las obras de mejora y mantenimiento realizadas en su recorrido, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, ha puesto de nuevo en servicio el Camino Natural de la Ribeira Sacra, un conjunto de rutas de 41 kilómetros que recorre la comarca de ese mismo nombre entre las provincias de Ourense y Lugo.

Los trabajos realizados en este camino natural, que han contado con una inversión del MARM de 226.311 euros, han consistido principalmente en la limpieza de la senda, con desbroces manuales y rozas mecanizadas de los márgenes, y en el acondicionamiento de la traza, eliminando los baches.

Asimismo, se ha mejorado el desagüe del camino mediante la limpieza de las cunetas, y se ha procedido a la reposición de cerramientos, con la instalación de balaustrada rústica y pilones, y a la colocación de nueva señalización informativa y direccional, reparándose al mismo tiempo parte del mobiliario instalado en el recorrido.

Enclavado entre los ríos Sil y Miño, el Camino Natural de la Ribeira Sacra recorre una comarca de alto valor paisajístico con una rica biodiversidad, que además cuenta con un importante patrimonio cultural de carácter religioso, en la que se pueden visitar 18 monasterios, como los de Monforte de Lemos y Santo Estevo de Ribas de Sil, hoy Parador de Turismo. 

El Camino Natural de la Ribeira Sacra discurre por los municipios de Esgos, Nogueira de Ramuín y Parada de Sil, y lo constituyen varias rutas articuladas en dos itinerarios principales. Por un lado está la Ruta Parada de Sil-Monasterio de Santa Cristina de Ribas de Sil, donde destacan las vistas sobre los cañones del río Sil, que se pueden contemplar desde los Balcones de Madrid, mirador accesible por un ramal.

Por otro lado se encuentra el conjunto de itinerarios compuesto por la Ruta del Monasterio de Santo Estevo y la Ermita de la Virxe do Monte, entre Alto do Couso y Santo Estevo de Ribas do Sil, que cuenta con un ramal que lleva a la antigua fortaleza de Penedos do Castro; la Ruta de Meiroás a Melón Baixo; la Ruta dos Arcos, que pasa sobre un camino de piedra que permite apreciar las antiguas rodadas del continuo paso de carros y que atraviesa un bosque de robles; y la Ruta de San Xoan de Cachón, que comienza al oeste del Monasterio de Santo Estevo.

Además de las dotaciones que ofrecen las poblaciones a las que da acceso, el Camino Natural de la Ribeira Sacra cuenta con dotaciones complementarias, como el citado mirador de los Balcones de Madrid, áreas recreativas y de descanso, dotadas del oportuno mobiliario, así como elementos de señalización y varias pasarelas para salvar pequeños cursos de agua.

Desde 2009, la Dirección General de Desarrollo Sostenible del Medio Rural del MARM ha efectuado el mantenimiento de 25 Caminos Naturales situados en la zona Norte de España, dentro del Programa Caminos Naturales y encuadrado en el Plan Español para la Dinamización de la Economía y el Empleo, con el objetivo de ayudas a los promotores con escasos recursos económicos para afrontar determinados mantenimientos extraordinarios.

El mantenimiento de los senderos y las vías verdes persigue conservar su uso turístico y deportivo (peatonal, ciclista y no motorizado), facilitando a los usuarios la aproximación a los diferentes elementos de interés natural de la zona, tanto desde un punto de vista de educación ambiental, como de ocio y cultura.


Igual Jlois nos puede contar algo sobre éste sitio...

----------


## REEGE

*El MARM destina 12,5 millones de euros al mantenimiento, conservación y explotación del SAIH de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo. 
29/07/2011*
El SAIH es un sistema de información hidrológica que constituye una herramienta fundamental para la detección del riesgo de avenidas al permitir disponer de información en tiempo real de la lluvia en la cuenca y de los niveles y caudales en ríos y embalses

El Consejo de Ministros ha autorizado, en su reunión de hoy, la celebración del contrato de servicios correspondiente al mantenimiento, conservación y explotación del sistema automático de información hidrológica (SAIH) de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo. Trienio 2011-2014.

La inversión destinada a esta actuación asciende a 12.500.531 euros. Esta cantidad corresponde al contrato inicial cuyo plazo de ejecución es de tres años. Transcurrido ese tiempo, el contrato podrá ser prorrogado de común acuerdo por la partes siempre que la duración del mismo no exceda los seis años ni el importe máximo, sumando el contrato inicial y la eventual prórroga, supere los 21.187.340 euros.

El SAIH es un sistema de información hidrológica que constituye una herramienta fundamental para la detección del riesgo de avenidas al permitir disponer de información en tiempo real de la lluvia en la cuenca y de los niveles y caudales en ríos y embalses.

Estos datos sirven también para hacer previsiones sobre la evolución de las crecidas y, más a largo plazo, sobre la disponibilidad de los recursos superficiales para satisfacer las demandas, por lo que el sistema además contribuye a controlar y a optimizar la operación de los embalses, canales y conducciones.


**Esperemos que con éstos eurillos sepan solucionar esos fallos que a veces tiene*... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

*El MARM licita las obras de reestructuración del entorno de Les Olles (Tarragona) por 7,7 millones de euros. 
1/08/2011*
La actuación tiene por objeto la recuperación ambiental de la laguna de Les Olles, incrementando su volumen mediante el dragado y redistribución del agua dulce procedente de un nuevo canal.

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de la Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas (Acuamed), ha autorizado la licitación de las obras de reestructuración general del entorno de Les Olles (Tarragona) con un presupuesto máximo de 7,7 millones de euros.

La actuación tiene por objeto la recuperación ambiental de la laguna de Les Olles, incrementando su volumen útil mediante el dragado y redistribución de las aportaciones de agua dulce que llegan mediante un nuevo canal desde la estación de bombeo hasta la franja donde se comunica con el mar.

Entre las obras a realizar en este proyecto destacan, entre otras, la construcción de un canal de derivación de 663 metros que, partiendo de la estación de bombeo de Les Olles, discurrirá por la parte sur de la laguna. 
Asimismo se prevé el dragado de la laguna, así como el secado del material extraído, su tratamiento y gestión para la recuperación completa del entorno.

Esta obra forma parte del Programa de la calidad de las aguas del Delta del Ebro. Alimentación de las bahías con agua dulce de los canales de riego. 1ª fase, dotada con una inversión total de más de 43 millones de euros e incluida dentro de las obras del Plan integral de Protección del Delta del Ebro (PIPDE), desarrollado entre el MARM y la Generalitat de Cataluña.

----------


## REEGE

*El MARM acometerá obras de modernización de regadíos de los Sectores V y VII de las Vegas Altas del Guadalquivir en Jaén. 
3/08/2011*

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino ha dado luz verde a estos proyectos de modernización de regadíos cuyo presupuesto de ejecución es de 6,9 millones de euros, contando con la financiación de los Fondos europeos FEDER de Desarrollo Regional

Estos proyectos, que contemplan la modernización de las infraestructuras deterioradas por el paso del tiempo, beneficiarán a más de 300 regantes

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino hadado luz verde a los proyectos de modernización de regadíos de las Vegas del Guadalquivir, Vegas Altas, Sectores V y VII, en la provincia de Jaén.

Las actuaciones previstas por el MARM, a través de la Sociedad Estatal de Infraestructuras Agrarias (SEIASA), tienen un presupuesto de ejecución de 5,4 millones de euros para el sector V, y de 1,5 millones de euros para el sector VII, contando con la financiación de los Fondos europeos FEDER de Desarrollo Regional, cuya aportación es del 70% a la inversión total.

La zona regable del sector V de las Vegas Altas del Guadalquivir, abarca 549 hectáreas entre los términos municipales de Santo Tomé y Cazorla. El sector VII comprende 182 hectáreas en el término municipal de Úbeda. En ambos casos el principal cultivo es el olivar.

Estos proyectos, que beneficiarán a más de 300 regantes, contemplan la modernización de las infraestructuras deterioradas por el paso del tiempo, además de la transformación del riego a pie de la zona por un sistema de riego a presión localizado y por aspersión que permita minimizar las pérdidas de agua y mejorar el suministro. Para ello se construirán balsas de regulación, estaciones de bombeo, filtrados, redes de riego, automatización y electrificación.

El MARM, a través de SEIASA, tiene previsto invertir en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir 169 millones de euros en actuaciones de modernización de regadíos, de los cuales 116 millones serán en la provincia de Jaén y enmarcados en las inversiones del Plan Activa Jaén.

----------


## REEGE

La nueva EDAR mejorará la calidad de las aguas de las Tablas de Daimiel.
El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino pone en marcha la nueva depuradora de Villarrubia de los Ojos, en Ciudad Real. 
31/08/2011

La inversión asciende a más de 6 millones de euros.

La ampliación de la EDAR de Villarrubia forma parte de la actuación de Saneamiento y depuración de los municipios de las Tablas de Daimiel, cuya inversión total es de 12,5 millones de euros.

La población beneficiada asciende a 24.000 habitantes de los municipios de Villarrubia de los Ojos y Fuente el Fresno.

La Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas del Sur (Acuasur), dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), ha puesto en funcionamiento la nueva depuradora de Villarrubia de los Ojos (Ciudad Real), que permitirá mejorar la calidad de las aguas del Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel, repercutiendo de forma positiva en la flora y fauna del parque, al tiempo que evitará problemas de contaminación.

Con una inversión superior a los 6 millones de euros, la instalación cuenta con una capacidad de tratamiento de 6.480m³/día para una población de 18.000 habitantes equivalentes.

El proyecto se completa con la construcción de un colector, cuyas obras se están ejecutando en la actualidad, que recoge el agua de lluvia procedente de las estribaciones de los Montes de Toledo y la desvía, mediante una red de colectores, hacia el arroyo Cañada de los Molinos, que desemboca en el río Cigüela, aguas arriba del Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel. La inversión es de 4 millones de euros.

La nueva depuradora forma parte de la actuación Saneamiento y depuración de los municipios de las Tablas de Daimiel, que incluye la construcción de una EDAR en  Fuente el Fresno, cuyas obras están finalizadas aunque están pendientes de conexión eléctrica. Con una inversión de 2,5 millones de euros, la planta ha sido diseñada para tratar un caudal de 1.200m³/ día, que satisface las necesidades de 5.400 habitantes equivalentes.

La actuación beneficiará a una población de cerca de 24.000 habitantes de los municipios de Villarrubia de los Ojos y Fuente el Fresno.

La inversión asciende a 12,5 millones de euros que serán financiados en un 70 por ciento por Acuasur con la ayuda del Fondo de Cohesión de la Unión Europea, mientras que el 30 por ciento restante lo aporta Infraestructuras del Agua de Castilla La Mancha.

----------


## REEGE

El MARM aprueba dos proyectos de modernización de regadíos para los Sectores I y IX de las Vegas Altas del Guadalquivir (Jaén) con una inversión de 8,5 millones de euros. 
5/09/2011

Se modernizarán más de 900 hectáreas ubicadas en los Términos Municipales de Villacarrillo y Úbeda

Las obras modificarán los actuales sistemas de riego a pie por turnos por un riego a presión localizado y por aspersión de última generación, con la finalidad de disminuir el consumo de agua, incrementando la eficiencia y aumentando la productividad de las explotaciones

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino ha aprobado dos proyectos para la modernización de los regadíos de las comunidades de regantes de los Sectores I y IX de las Vegas Altas del Guadalquivir en la provincia de Jaén.

Las actuaciones proyectadas por el MARM a través de la Sociedad Estatal SEIASA, cuentan con un presupuesto de licitación de 3,4 millones de euros para el Sector I y de 5,1 para el IX, financiados a un 70% mediante los Fondos FEDER de Desarrollo Regional.

La zona regable del Sector I se ubica en el término municipal de Villacarrillo, abarcando 295,26 hectáreas. Por su parte, el Sector IX situado en el término municipal de Úbeda,  comprende 623,43 hectáreas. En ambos casos, el cultivo principal es el olivar.

Las obras de modernización proyectadas en ambos sectores, modificarán los actuales sistemas de riego a pie por turnos por un riego a presión localizado y por aspersión de última generación, con la finalidad de disminuir el consumo de agua, incrementando la eficiencia y aumentando la productividad de las explotaciones.  Se beneficiarán 550 regantes.

El MARM a través de SEIASA tiene previsto invertir en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir 169 millones de euros en actuaciones para la  modernización de regadíos, de los cuales 116 millones de euros, están destinados a la provincia de Jaén, enmarcados en el plan Activa Jaén del Gobierno.

----------


## REEGE

La Subsecretaria del MARM inaugura el Congreso sobre Caza y Desarrollo Rural que se celebra en Toledo. 
28/09/2011 

La Subsecretaria del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, María Felicidad Montero, inaugurará mañana jueves en Toledo el I Congreso sobre Caza y Desarrollo Rural que, organizado por el MARM junto con la Real Federación Española de Caza y la Asociación de Propietarios Rurales para la gestión cinegética y la Conservación del Medio Ambiente (APROCA), se desarrollará los días 29 y 30 de septiembre

El objetivo de este Congreso es promover la cooperación entre los cazadores y otros sectores económicos y sociales afectados, así como mostrar el papel esencial de la caza en la conservación del medio natural y en el desarrollo económico de las regiones rurales más desfavorecidas

Durante las Jornadas, y en los aledaños de la sede del Congreso, se presentará una muestra de artesanía y artesanos relacionados con la caza, donde se podrán contemplar oficios y artes relacionadas con la tradición y actividad cinegética

----------


## REEGE

El MARM imparte el XXIII Curso Internacional de Técnicas de Riego y Gestión de Regadíos. 
10/10/2011 

Se trata de incorporar tanto a usuarios como a gestores y técnicos al sector de la tecnología y los conocimientos adecuados, para alcanzar la sostenibilidad de los regadíos

El curso está dirigido a ingenieros agrónomos o titulados superiores relacionados con agronomía o hidráulica agrícola, que tengan responsabilidad sobre la operación, mantenimiento y gestión de redes colectivas de riego o sobre asesoramiento de comunidades de regantes

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, junto con la Agencia Española de Cooperación al Desarrollo (AECID),  ha organizado el XXIII Curso Internacional de Técnicas de Riego y Gestión de Regadíos que  tendrá lugar hasta el día 14 de octubre en las instalaciones del Centro Nacional de Tecnología de Regadíos (CENTER), de San Fernando de Henares (Madrid).

El principal objetivo del curso es facilitar a los alumnos la información, capacitación, transferencia de tecnología y transmisión  del conocimiento en los campos de la tecnología de regadíos y la gestión del agua de riego. 

Se trata, por tanto, de incorporar tanto a usuarios como a gestores y técnicos al sector de la tecnología y los conocimientos adecuados, para alcanzar la sostenibilidad de los regadíos.

Para ello durante el curso se abordarán entre otras materias el Medio Rural, Agua y Regadío en España, la gestión del Agua, los  recursos hídricos convencionales y no convencionales, la  programación de riegos y su eficiencia,  las conducciones de riego en lámina libre, las conducciones de riego a presión, las redes a presión: balsas y bombas, la  automatización, telecontrol, eficiencia energética y telegestión, el  riego parcelario eficiente: gravedad, aspersión y localizado y la salinidad, recuperación de suelos y drenaje. 

También se incluye en la programación temas como la tecnología de invernaderos y cultivos sin suelo, la explotación de zonas regables, la  evaluación de zonas y sistemas de riego, la  economía del agua en regadío, el cambio climático y regadío, la modernización de regadíos, los sistemas de información geográfica y teledetección, y la gestión del conocimiento y de la información.

En este curso y como complemento a las enseñanzas se ha previsto una jornada sobre agua, regadío y cooperación internacional, así como la organización de un viaje de prácticas. 

El curso está dirigido a ingenieros agrónomos o titulados superiores relacionados con agronomía o hidráulica agrícola, que tengan responsabilidad sobre la operación, mantenimiento y gestión de redes colectivas de riego o sobre asesoramiento de comunidades de regantes.

----------


## REEGE

*El portal Web del MARM incrementa en un 35 por ciento el número de visitas. 
7/11/2011* 

Después de 7 meses, la web del MARM se afianza con un incremento en el número de accesos con una media mensual superior a 450.000 usuarios y con 3.000.000 de páginas vistas.

El diseño del portal, en constante evolución, permite disponer de accesos directos a los contenidos más relevantes y aplicar técnicas de mejora en posicionamiento web (SEO), lo que ha permitido aumentar su visibilidad en un 20% en los buscadores más importantes.

Desde la puesta en marcha, a finales de marzo de 2011, de la nueva Web del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, con  una nueva estructura de información para dar mayor  facilidad de acceso a los contenidos  por parte de los ciudadanos,  con un diseño común más moderno,  fácilmente usable y una mejor eficiencia en su gestión,  se ha registrado un aumento de más del 35% en el número de visitas, con una media mensual superior a 450.000 usuarios y con 3.000.000 de páginas vistas.

El diseño del portal, en constante evolución, permite disponer de accesos directos a los contenidos más relevantes y aplicar técnicas de mejora en posicionamiento web (SEO). Esto ha permitido aumentar su visibilidad en un 20% en los buscadores más importantes (Google, Yahoo, etc.). Otro de los aspectos más destacados es la mejora en temas de accesibilidad facilitando las consultas de los ciudadanos con el mínimo de dificultades técnicas.

Más de 200 editores de las distintas áreas del Ministerio se encargan de la actualización y publicación de los contenidos del portal, actualizando una media mensual  superior a las 1.500 páginas.

Entre las principales innovaciones del portal hay que destacar la implementación  de un buscador de última tecnología que permite realizar búsquedas en todos los documentos disponibles desde el portal con una interfaz totalmente integrada. Más de 60.000 búsquedas mensuales son realizadas en el portal para poder llegar de una forma más rápida y precisa a los contenidos deseados.

Una de las mayores ventajas del nuevo diseño de la página web es  la flexibilidad y potencial crecimiento, al  poder generar dentro del portal secciones con diseño de mini-site sin que sea necesario realizar inversiones en infraestructura y tecnología. 

Para lograr la actualización continua de los contenidos, más de 200 editores de las distintas áreas del Ministerio se encargan de integrar los contenidos en el portal, actualizando una media mensual  superior a las 1.500 páginas.

----------


## REEGE

*El MARM y la Junta de Andalucía firman un protocolo general para la demolición y recuperación de la zona de El Algarrobico. 
15/11/2011* 

El objetivo del acuerdo es la actuación coordinada de ambas administraciones una vez se produzca un pronunciamiento judicial firme y favorable.

La ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Rosa Aguilar, yel presidente de la Junta de Andalucía, José Antonio Griñán, han suscrito un protocolo de colaboración para proceder a la demolición y a la posterior recuperación de la playa de El Algarrobico, en el término municipal de Carboneras (Almería), una vez se produzca un pronunciamiento judicial favorable y firme. El objetivo de ambas administraciones es colaborar para lograr en el futuro la demolición del hotel y la restauración de la zona.  

Tanto el Ministerio como la Junta, dentro del compromiso de impulso de una gestión sostenible, integrada y concertada del litoral andaluz, en general, y del Parque Natural Marítimo-Terrestre Cabo de Gata-Níjar, en particular, consideran imprescindible la actuación coordinada entre ambas administraciones para desarrollar tanto la adecuada protección ambiental de la costa, como de su integridad física y de su naturaleza pública, a la vez que prestar una gestión eficaz y correcta de la misma. 

El documento suscrito recoge que, tan pronto como sea posible y al amparo de lo que en su caso resuelvan los órganos judiciales competentes, ambas administraciones deben contribuir a la inmediata demolición del hotel El Algarrobico y a la posterior restauración y recuperación ambiental del espacio en el que se sitúa. 

De acuerdo con el plan conjunto que desarrollarán ambas administraciones, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente se compromete a abordar la financiación de la demolición de la edificación. La Junta de Andalucía, por su parte, se compromete a abordar el desescombro y correcta gestión de los residuos que esta demolición genere. 

Con el fin de compatibilizar el objetivo de protección del medioambiente y la creación de empleo, Ministerio y Junta adoptarán un plan de empleo juvenil a desarrollar en el entorno del Parque Natural de Cabo de Gata-Níjar, que incluirá el establecimiento de una Escuela Taller enfocada a la restauración de los ecosistemas costeros y litorales, una vez haya sido demolido el edificio. Para la ejecución de las acciones previstas en este protocolo, ambas partes se comprometen a contar con las empresas locales. 

Desde ambas administraciones se ha insistido en que el proyecto es medioambientalmente insostenible y administrativamente inviable.

Para proceder a la demolición,resulta determinante el pronunciamiento de los tribunales con respecto a la licencia de obra y la ejecución provisional de la sentencia de instancia en la que se condena al Ayuntamiento a su revisión.

----------


## REEGE

*Traspaso de cartera del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. 
22/12/2011*

Rosa Aguilar, ha traspasado hoy la cartera del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente al nuevo titular del Departamento, Miguel Arias Cañete, en un acto que ha tenido lugar en la sede del Ministerio en Atocha.

----------


## sergi1907

¿Este es el señor que aseguraba que el trasvase pasaría el trámite "por huevos"?
Esperemos que al menos se haya moderado algo :Mad:

----------

